# I have finaly been Reformed 2 years



## shackleton (Nov 20, 2007)

It was two years ago this month that I made the fateful decision to read about predestination and election. I read R.C. Sproul's book Chosen by God. This got my wife and I kicked out of the heavily Armenian Baptist church we were attending and kept us from getting involved there. I was going to help with the discipleship program and my wife was going to be the women's ministry leader. 

It has been a tough two years changing over from a Oneness Pentecostal belief system and attending a Baptist church, to becoming solidly Reformed. Finding a good church has proven to be difficult. My wife and I are still learning about all the facets of Reformed theology, the first church we went to was not good and only led to more problems. Things are starting to settle down now and we have found two churches that we would like, one PCA the other URCNA. 
A good portion of what has helped me learn about the Reformed faith is the Puritan Board. Thanks for all your help and hears to many more years.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Nov 20, 2007)

This is great news. I'm glad to hear your heart was more easily wrestled than mine, it took me a decade or more!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2007)

shackleton said:


> It was two years ago this month that I made the fateful decision to read about predestination and election. I read R.C. Sproul's book Chosen by God. This got my wife and I kicked out of the heavily Armenian Baptist church we were attending and kept us from getting involved there. I was going to help with the discipleship program and my wife was going to be the women's ministry leader.
> 
> It has been a tough two years changing over from a Oneness Pentecostal belief system and attending a Baptist church, to becoming solidly Reformed. Finding a good church has proven to be difficult. My wife and I are still learning about all the facets of Reformed theology, the first church we went to was not good and only led to more problems. Things are starting to settle down now and we have found two churches that we would like, one PCA the other URCNA.
> A good portion of what has helped me learn about the Reformed faith is the Puritan Board. Thanks for all your help and hears to many more years.



 That is good to hear. May there be many more like you brother.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2007)

shackleton said:


> It was two years ago this month that I made the fateful decision to read about predestination and election. I read R.C. Sproul's book Chosen by God. This got my wife and I kicked out of the heavily Armenian Baptist church we were attending and kept us from getting involved there. I was going to help with the discipleship program and my wife was going to be the women's ministry leader.
> 
> It has been a tough two years changing over from a Oneness Pentecostal belief system and attending a Baptist church, to becoming solidly Reformed. Finding a good church has proven to be difficult. My wife and I are still learning about all the facets of Reformed theology, the first church we went to was not good and only led to more problems. Things are starting to settle down now and we have found two churches that we would like, one PCA the other URCNA.
> A good portion of what has helped me learn about the Reformed faith is the Puritan Board. Thanks for all your help and hears to many more years.





God bless you both! 

Do not be discouraged, the reality is often as seperated from the theory in reformed churches as it is elsewhere. Just keeep studying Gods word, reading good books, and fellowshiping with the saints.

BTW after two years are you ready to be let out of the cage yet?


----------



## Augusta (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy reformed anniversary.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2007)

Blessings to you on your Christian pilgrimage, brother!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2007)

Praise God for his faithfulness to you. Some think it's a snobbish thing. The person who has reformed from things like Pentecostalism know how un-snobbish it is to thank God that He has been reformed from such darkness.

I was just recounting to some friends today about the many Chaplains here that are Pentecostal. They honestly cannot distinguish between what is Biblical and what just makes you "feel good". It is very sad to watch.


----------



## shackleton (Nov 21, 2007)

shackleton said:


> BTW after two years are you ready to be let out of the cage yet?




I know what you mean by "the cage," the first chruch we went to were all still in the cage and I think that cured me of it by seeing what that attitude was like and how that played out in real life. 

Some of the aspects of reformed theology are hard to accept, given my background, but as I learn more I am coming around.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's looking forward for another 2 years


----------

